# 1898 Columbia Pope Chainless model 50



## prewarmachine (Jul 14, 2017)

Just wanted to share my very slow project. Bought it in parts in a suit case many years ago. Looks like the wrong front wheel and a lot of work ahead to make this a viable bicycle again..found the donor rear section. Hoping one day it can ride again!


----------



## Ed Minas (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a 1899.   I want to see this on the road again.  Great effort.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2017)

I have an excellent condition piece of Columbia brand unobtanium.  A rear gear cover for sale right now on feebay that could be negotiated elsewhere.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evets (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice bike! That is pretty much my dream bicycle


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 31, 2017)

prewarmachine said:


> Just wanted to share my very slow project. Bought it in parts in a suit case many years ago. Looks like the wrong front wheel and a lot of work ahead to make this a viable bicycle again..found the donor rear section. Hoping one day it can ride again!
> 
> View attachment 644599
> 
> ...



Very Nice- You`ll get there- Cowboy


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 1, 2017)

prewarmachine said:


> Just wanted to share my very slow project. Bought it in parts in a suit case many years ago. Looks like the wrong front wheel and a lot of work ahead to make this a viable bicycle again..found the donor rear section. Hoping one day it can ride again!
> 
> View attachment 644599
> 
> ...



Good luck with your project! Keep us posted.


----------



## gifarmer (Sep 20, 2017)

I've got what I think is a model 50 also, but without the badge. Could you post a photo of your Model 50 badge and the front hub so I know what to look for?


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll take a picture or two of the headbadge tonight for you.  My front wheel is all wrong.  It has a flanged edge for bent spokes and it should be a straight pull like your rear hub.  Ill see if I can find a picture of a front hub for you too.


----------



## Craig Allen (Sep 21, 2017)

I can send you a measured drawing if you want of the front hub which is off of my model 50.


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 21, 2017)

Disregard the one extra wide mounting hole..I think someone made mine light-weight for racing


----------



## David Brown (Sep 21, 2017)

gifarmer I think maybe the rear hub on your bike is a Cleveland ball end type spoke hub. But don;t think the fork is Cleveland.
Just my take on it. Also those ball end spokes are rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## gifarmer (Mar 30, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> Disregard the one extra wide mounting hole..I think someone made mine light-weight for racing
> 
> View attachment 679978
> 
> ...



Wow, somehow I didn't see your replies last September. Thanks for the photos. That's roughly what I thought the badge would look like, but now I know for sure and can see the details, such as the patent dates. The biggest problem of course is to find one.


----------



## gifarmer (Mar 30, 2018)

David Brown said:


> gifarmer I think maybe the rear hub on your bike is a Cleveland ball end type spoke hub. But don;t think the fork is Cleveland.
> Just my take on it. Also those ball end spokes are rarer than hens teeth.



So, would a Cleveland rear hub be incorrect? Or, are you thinking I need a different front fork? I've got a set of repro ball-end spokes that I bought about 20 years ago from a guy at a bike swap but I haven't found a front hub to use them with.


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 30, 2018)

gifarmer
I think your rear hub is a porcupine hub with the studs missing.
They are removable


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2018)

Craig Allen said:


> I can send you a measured drawing if you want of the front hub which is off of my model 50.



Please send a measured drawing to me


----------



## removed (Apr 5, 2018)

gifarmer said:


> I've got what I think is a model 50 also, but without the badge. Could you post a photo of your Model 50 badge and the front hub so I know what to look for?View attachment 679129 View attachment 679130



Does it have 6 holes for a headbadge?


----------

